# How Old Is My Seiko Kinetic?



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks to you guys recommending the battery guy in Lancashire/Cheshire - well 'oop north' - my old seiko kinetic sq50 5M43 has been returned having had its capacitor replaced, and an overhaul.

It's looking good

I wondered if it was possible to accurately date Seiko's from their serial number?

Or if any of you guys knew of the production run dates - I presume it was middle 90's, I'm thinking 95 or 96.

I bought it duty free in Bahrain but as I have a bad case of c.r.a.f.t's and my record keeping is worse - I can't be sure it wasn't 97 or 98.










It's a generic pic, not mine - I haven't got that skill yet...

Anyway, after being in the drawer for a good few years, its nice to see it back on my wrist, it feels good.

Yes I agree, a major component shouldn't have needed replacement, it was a design fault in new technology - but think of it this way, Â£45 for service seems pretty reasonable to me (I wonder how much my new RLT and Tissot will cost in 4-5 years time???).


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Seiko's are one of the easiest watches to date from the serial number... the first digit is the year and the second is the month, the movement number usually helps you figure out the decade.

So, what's your serial number?

There is also a Seiko production date calculator where you can check yourself


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> Seiko's are one of the easiest watches to date from the serial number... the first digit is the year and the second is the month, the movement number usually helps you figure out the decade.
> 
> So, what's your serial number?
> 
> There is also a Seiko production date calculator where you can check yourself


Not in their database unfortunately

My serial # 575583

Movement is 5M43-0A50

So I presume its a July 1995 piece - fits in with my chronology

Thanks - you guys are the fount of all wisdom!


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

You know I have to chuckle when I see your avatar as one of my cats dose something similar









Any chance you can let me know who did your capacitor change as i have a early Seiko with the AGS system that later became the Kinetic you may have to PM me so as not to break the forum rules though

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I can't pm yet as I've yet to make the magic fifty posts - although I'm doing quite well.

But I believe the guy is quite well known to forum members...

I actually found him doing a google for seiko kinetic capacitor replacement but was reassured by the comments here.

How can I point you to him? Hmmm...

He's got a co.uk site and his main business is quality batteries (sort of joined up...). His name is John, and is in Warrington Cheshire

Baffling or helpful? Maybe one of the other contributors can pm you the link if my clues are hopeless.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> I can't pm yet as I've yet to make the magic fifty posts - although I'm doing quite well.
> 
> But I believe the guy is quite well known to forum members...
> 
> ...


No problem Google didi the Job


----------

